# musste sein



## TheChabon

Tengo problemas para entender este _musste sein_, no sé si hay alguna señal que indique si debería ser
- _debió ser_ [supongo que así fue]
- _debía ser_ [estaba llamado a ser, terminaría siendo]
- _sería_ [como si uno dijera 'iría a ser'; parecido al anterior pero expresado con menos palabras]. 


Die Aufnahme des Gewölbes und des Bogens in die Zahl der Kunstformen musste letztens ein noch mächtigeres Movens sein welches die Baukunst in die konstruktive Richtung hineintrieb, die so sehr dem Genius der weltbeherrschenden Roma entsprechend war und durch ihn zu vollster Ausbildung gedieh.


----------



## kunvla

musste letztens ein noch mächtigeres Movens sein    -   terminaría siendo

A mi entender esta traducción sería la más adecuada.


----------



## TheChabon

No me había dado cuenta de esa posible intepretación para ese _letztens_ (y si ése fuera el sentido, comparto que ésa sería la mejor traducción para la expresión). 

El contexto más general (que son varias páginas) sin embargo me parece que le da otro sentido a ese _letztens_, y ahí se me complica todo. Perdón por no haber mencionado este contexto más general antes, simplemente no me había dado cuenta de la otra interpretación posible sin ese contexto. 

El párrafo que cito menciona el cuarto punto de una serie de elementos --el párrafo anterior comienza con _drittens_, etc.]. Me parece que _letztens_ lo que está diciendo '_finalmente, para terminar, concluyendo esta enumeración_, la incorporación de las bóvedas y los arcos' etc. ¿Podría también querer decir esto, no? ¿O interpreté todo mal?

Si uno toma el _letztens_ en ese sentido, como _en cuarto y último lugar_, noch mächtigeres también se puede interpretar como_ todavía/incluso más potente que los tres puntos anteriores_.


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> El párrafo que cito menciona el cuarto punto de una serie de elementos --el párrafo anterior comienza con _drittens_, etc.]. Me parece que _letztens_ lo que está diciendo '_finalmente, para terminar, concluyendo esta enumeración_, la incorporación de las bóvedas y los arcos' etc. ¿Podría también querer decir esto, no? *Sí. *¿O interpreté todo mal?
> 
> Si uno toma el _letztens_ en ese sentido, como _en cuarto y último lugar_, noch mächtigeres también se puede interpretar como_ todavía/incluso más potente que los tres puntos anteriores_. *Sí. *



Creo que tienes razón.


----------



## TheChabon

¡Oh, no! 

¿Entonces no hay forma de saber exactamente cuál de los significados iniciales tiene _musste sein_?


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> Tengo problemas para entender este _musste sein_, no sé si hay alguna señal que indique si debería ser
> - _debió ser_ [supongo que así fue]
> - _debía ser_ [estaba llamado a ser, terminaría siendo]
> - _sería_ [como si uno dijera 'iría a ser'; parecido al anterior pero expresado con menos palabras].



Creo que el _debió ser_ expresa más certeza. ¿No?


----------

